

IPhone Users Are About to Be Screwed Over. - aresant
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2376702,00.asp

======
jamesbressi
The headline is link bait.

Covers near field chips in future iPhones to be used as a credit card swipe.

This hardly concerns "iPhone users" in the whole as the headline suggests.
First, only next gen purchasers and not ALL iPhone users as the suggestive
headline reads and second, if it comes to fruition, then it would only concern
that further segmented population of next gen iphone users who actually use
the technology.

Even worse, the author doesn't even really make a strong case. I understand
and agree with him, but not a string case at all.

~~~
huxley
And his point is moot since it is unlikely that Apple would let carriers
handle those transactions when Apple has their own iTunes Store financial
infrastructure.

------
tzs
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2155956>

------
nhangen
Lots of conjecture and black helicopter wackiness in this piece. I also don't
think the author successfully made his point.

To me, this technology is exciting and useful. Besides, we all knew it was
coming.

